

Ars reviews the 2008 MacBook Pro - parenthesis
http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/2008-macbookpro-review.ars

======
parenthesis
Part II is here:

[http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/2008-macbookpro-
revi...](http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/2008-macbookpro-review-2.ars)

